# Black spots that like black pimples



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I was observing my rhom today and noticed these black spots on his back. He's 6" so he still has the litle black spots that juvy Ps get. What i'm talking about is small black spots that are sticking out a bit. I had noticed this on my last Rhom as well ,any idea what these could be?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nothing to worry about, they will go away with time.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

they are a parasite they pickup in the wild (from birds i believe)
but like wink said its nothing to worry about , they will go away but could take a while


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi.

If the spots are like the ones on this fish, it is a parasite that is called Black Ich and means little or no harm to your fish, as you were told, they eventually will go away just it may take years to happen.










And don't worry, the parasite do not thrive in home aquariums.

Cheers.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah that's what it looks like. He has like 10 of them on his back.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

1rhom said:


> Yeah that's what it looks like. He has like 10 of them on his back.


You just don't worry and don't try to medicate for it is useless. Black ich could be harmful to the host just in case the host is heavily infested and even in those cases of heavily infestation fish might remain harmless, it would depend on the fish health itself.

Black ich can't complete its life cycle in home aquariums because its life cycle is composed by three stages, one of those includes a bird that eats the infested fish and then spread the parasites in it's deyections, that wouldn't happen in your tank.....:nod:


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

if you look closely close do the dorsal fin you can see these little black spots.


----------



## grisselass (Jul 27, 2009)

That looks exactly like the stuff my 4 rbp's had on them. I posted about it a while back and have yet to get a response. I've had p's for a long time and this is the first time I had ever seen anything like this. My understanding was that my 4 were tank raised so I couldn't exactly understand how they ended up with something they get in the wild if they had never been in the wild before. After some time, these segmented white worms started handing out of the fish. Whether or not this has anything to do with those same black spots, I don't know know. If you start experiencing the same type of thing, please add it to your question so I will know for future reference that these two symptoms go hand in hand. I ended up medicating mine with Jungle Parasite Clear when I started seeing the worms handing off of them and all is well now.

Thanks! Griss.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope the black spots and white worms are not related!!!


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Ohhh...that could be Black spots disease. My jardini has it right now and it is so BAD. It even has it inside its mouth. There is nothing that can treat it. And it may take YEARS to go away, but it won't harm your fish as long as it doesn't happen on the eye.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

can it get worse if left untreated?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

1rhom said:


> can it get worse if left untreated?


There is no treatment for it
It just has to complete its life cycle which it cant so it will just die off


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Feefa said:


> can it get worse if left untreated?


There is no treatment for it
It just has to complete its life cycle which it cant so it will just die off
[/quote]
I did a search and found that it can be treated.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

grisselass said:


> I did a search and found that it can be treated.


You must not try to medicate, it can be worst to your fish than the parasite itself.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i think my rhom has one. you just have to let it run its course.


----------

